# Austrian tolls



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

We were one of many motorhomers travelling through Austria to fall fowl of the new weight restrictions since they we introduced in Jan 2004.
We had travelled the Austrian motorway network on two previous occasions 2002 and 2003 and this year we did the same thing at the border, stopped like good travelers do to buy their vignette. The only difference this year was we had bought a new Autotrail Cheyenne 696G with a mgw of 3850 kgs.
Several kms past Salzburg we came upon a tunnel toll, we stopped and was asked for our papers, we handed over all relevant documents including our passport. What could be wrong we thought, why are we getting aggravation, we've done nothing wrong. Or so we thought. The official asked us for the weight of our camper, we had nothing to hide so we told him 3850kgs. He then told us to park and go to the office.
In the office I was shown an A4 size photo of the border crossing at Salzburg with new gantry signs, depicting weight limits of cars, lorries, lorries with trailers and busses. NO pictures of motorhomes.
He told us of the new rules in force and that we had broken the law and would have to pay. It cost us 220 euros in a fine and a further 50 Euros for the new electronic "gobox". We were shocked to say the least, but as true Brits it wasn't going to spoil our well earned holiday.
A month later we returned home to Wales and I thought why not send the Austrian toll authorities an email we have nothing to loose. I was very diplomatic and informed them of my mitigating circumstances relating to the incident. A couple of days later, I received an email from ASFINAG
basically saying "you broke the rules the fine stands".
I then put on my un-diplomatic head and sent them a real shi** email, this time guns a blazing, I thought to hell with it I'm never going to return to that country again, nothing ventured.
This was at the beginning of last August. I was suprised to receive an email from ASFINAG some three and a half months later saying that my case had been heard, and that I was to receive a reimbursement, could I send them my bank details. This I did and one week later 220 euros was credited to my account. I don't know why they changed their minds nor do I care. So if any readers have suffered the same injustices as we did, get in touch with ASFINAG you have nothing to loose.

Happy Camping

Pete and Jackie


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

HI,ya, should it be renamed Austrian Trolls, do you think? :lol:


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

8O   

I for one would love to see a copy of the second e-mail you sent, must have stuck a chord for them to back track and refund the fine. 
well done thats all I can say!!

cheers for now 
Matt


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

HI am off to austria this year with a swift royale 630 plated MGW 3400kgs does this mean I should be alright what did they ask for did they check your weight plate, etc where you stopped near a weighbridge any information would be of help as i have so much about people getting fined was last in Austria in 2003. but not in this mh paul.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am also going to Austria in around 5-6 weeks time so any info appreciated


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

as long as the *plated* max. gross weight is 3.5 tons or less you need the vignette ("Pickerl":wink: ) for the toll. If it is above 3.5 tons you need the "Go-Box".

The real weight has no meaning at all for the Austrian road toll. However if you are weighted and it turns out that the real weight exceeds the max. gross weight you will be fined (for overweight) and have to unload on the spot. Rumour has it that they let you go with 5% overload to account for weighbridge inaccuracies, but you should not rely on that.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi Takes useful information does the MGW include the people in the mh 
for examlpe two adults and three children,Paul.


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

*Austrian Tolls, (gobox)*

For further information, this months MMM has my letter published along with a little extra advice.

Happy Camping

Pete and Jay


----------

